# Shimano Curado Repair



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Need suggests on who can repair Shimano Curado 200's in Pensacola 

I have two in need of casting control repair. 

JP


----------



## WarEagle78 (May 14, 2008)

coasttackleservice.com - Home

I know you said Pensacola but Tony does a great job. You can send the reels to him. Check out the website. 

I purchased an old green one from Ebay and with the upgrades it sings! It was in like new condition when I purchased it.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Coasttackleservice (Jul 21, 2010)

jpaul said:


> Need suggests on who can repair Shimano Curado 200's in Pensacola
> 
> I have two in need of casting control repair.
> 
> JP




There really isn't much to the cast control. One problem with the Curado 200's is that in some reels for some reason, the cast control gets bad in time. The only thing you can do is:

1. Remove your cap and check to see if there is a spring under it.
2. inspect the brass shim in the cap to see if it is there and also if it is dimpled or damaged. If so, just turn the shim over. If this does not work then the only thing left is to add another shim to the current one. There is a black spacer under that shim. Make sure it is there and has not fallen out.

Let me know if I can help. Shimano Authorized Repair Service PlusTM Dealer


coasttackleservice.com - Home


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Curado 300*

Tony I have two new Curado 300's and was wondering if there are any upgrades that will make them better?
Thank you
bamafan611


----------

